# Manon Carpenter RAWKS!



## Trekchick (Jul 18, 2011)

She is unreal!  Seriously, have you seen this?
http://dirt.mpora.com/news/manon-carpenter-mont-sainte-anne-chronicles.html


----------



## bvibert (Jul 20, 2011)

I couldn't read the whole thing, it seemed kind of rambly to me...  I take it shes a young, kick ass DHer?


----------



## Nick (Jul 20, 2011)

That is a lot of adventures  

I was hoping for more biking pics! Instead it was waterfalls & go-karts!


----------

